# Lightweight Bike I.D.?



## evilw (Sep 17, 2019)

My brother picked up this bike at a yard sale over the weekend and is trying to ID it? His non expert notes are: "Lugged frame, Shimano brakes, Campagnolo front, Suntour rear, Record hubs with a 'brushed on paint job'.". Any ideas from these pictures would be appreciated.
-EW


----------



## petritl (Sep 17, 2019)

No clue but the front derailleur cable guide looks unusual


----------



## juvela (Sep 17, 2019)

-----

Nippon.

Early 1970's.

Shift lever & w/b/ bosses, derailleur cable guide are post-manufacture additions.

Lug set is one of the Tange copies of Prugnat.

Headset is Tange Falcon.

Seat stay cap will prove a helpful clue for someone knowledgeable as to Nippon marques.

Placement and format of serial also a strong contributing information bit.

A photo of this could lead to a manufacturer identification...

-----


----------



## evilw (Sep 17, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Nippon.
> 
> ...




Thanks, here are some more photos that may help!

-EW


----------



## juvela (Sep 18, 2019)

-----

Thank you for the additional imagery.

Headset and chainset appear original.

Seat stay treatment distinctive and a good clue.

Serial placement and format will help the serial experts...

-----


----------



## juvela (Sep 20, 2019)

-----

Hello again evilw,

Forwarded photos/thread on to an expert on Japanese products who does not participate in this forum.

They report cycle to be a 1972 model year Fuji Finest.  They advise that Fuji did a good deal of contract work so it could have been badged as something other than Fuji even though manufactured by them.

Fuji bikes of the era had metal headplates affixed with fasteners.  Note the fastener holes in the frame's headtube.





Hope this has helped you a bit. 

-----


----------



## evilw (Sep 20, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello again evilw,
> 
> ...




Thank you SO Much!  I will pass this on to my Brother.
-EW


----------



## juvela (Sep 21, 2019)

-----

Thought your brother might like to see what the machine would have looked like prior to being "worked on."

Found this gallery of a 1972 Fuji Finest cycle.  Frame shows some small differences from our subject bike with respect to fork crown, seat stay caps & chainstay stop.  Possible that chainstay stop was an addition along with the other post-manufacture braze-ons.

Sometimes small differences can be due to markets as in a domestic Japanese version vs an export version or a Canada market model vs a U.S. one.  Also, small specification changes are sometimes made within a given model year.

At least it gives an idea...






http://vintagefuji.posthaven.com/1972-fuji-finest

-----


----------

